# just stoped!!!!



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

my r.b's are very dark and i could have seen two coupels in my aquarium one of them (the coupels)i think did "the dance" for 5 min'
and since than thay didnt do anything.it was two weeks ago!!!
this coupel allsow gurd one spot...
but as I said thay stoped!!!








please help...


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

try a water change about 25% and then a large feeding...Only what they can consumer in 1-2 min..Too much isn't too good either..and this should do the trick....
also raise the temp to about 84-85 degrees....Good Luck...


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

how often should i do the water change?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

mine did the same thing off and on for over a year, then one day they just went for it, now they wont stop. Just give them time, it will happen


----------

